# 90 day Visa info......



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Apparently, you may already know this, you are allowed to go upto 7days over
the renewal date of a 90day retirement visa, without having to cough up 500bht a day!

Also, if you do go over, due to a Public Holiday, when the Immigration Dept is closed, they don't charge you for that either.

Bluddy obvious? WOT! In Thailand? No sir.........


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

I have a 90 year retarded visa. Can I overstay for free on that aswell?


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> I have a 90 year retarded visa. Can I overstay for free on that aswell?


AC you can stay free. Tell immigration King Silk said so. OK?


----------

